# perv wearing my daughters knickers!!



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

dont worry...its weeman with my 21yr old daughters comfy monthly ones...when he came for a BBQ lol


----------



## tyler0325 (Jan 22, 2009)

hahaha ledge


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

LMAO, check out the guns ****ing hell!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought this was another Michael Jackson joke when I read the thread title!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You let Weeman in to your house with a 21 yr old girl on the loose?!

LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah well, the knickers are just covering another wee fanny then!!

LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bi's do look mint tho mate


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> You let Weeman in to your house with a 21 yr old girl on the loose?!
> 
> LOL


That's what I was wondering... just asking for trouble!! Then again mom could probably put him in his place!! :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL!

Weeman.. awesome gunnage there mate!

Avril your daughter is gorgeous! where are my invites to the bbq


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

good arms.

legendary pervert.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

he not only like her knickers...he liked her boyfriend too...lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you let Weeman near them two!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

caught in the act.....










while i was distracted learning how to pole dance...










sookin up to mother...lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha classic


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

and gary headed out to the gym wanting nothing to do with it all ha ha


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

but whos this??










mrs weeman of course ha ha










oh deary me!!...










he gets them out every chance he gets lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol, great pics and awesome guns weeman.

Blimey your daughters are attractive! - Hope you dont mind me saying that


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes that are rather yummy.. 21 ay?? ooo looky here so am i 

Of course they take after there mother.

:bounce:


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up

and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?

weirdos


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Greekgoddess said:


> Ha ha! Oh, these pics have SO cheered me up on what has been a **** day so far....they easily make up for me
> 
> getting soaked to the skin in our eighth thunderstorm in two days
> 
> ...


well...that post has made my day.knowing ive cheared someone up that needed it lol

im just back in after the worst job after a BBQ....cleaning it out!! and to make matters worse its very windy here...so i got covered in ash...

i will need to do it again before the summer ends...

so youre all invited when that happens lol


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

haha calm down there adam matey!! its a bit of fun!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up


He's a friend of Avrils and many on here. He means no harm :bounce:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up


erm... a dirty old man?? weeman has been a family friend of ours for many years and my girls are old enough to sort him out of he was out of order..not that he has or ever would be out of order with my girls or anyone elses...

i can assure you it was all in good fun...or are you disappointed that i didnt post up a real thread with details of a perv wearing my daughters knickers.?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Adam T said:


> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


thats weemans daughter...and she never nearly got a view of anything matey...


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up
> 
> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


are you kidding?

He's hardly leering, he's got them on his head for a joke, its no as if he's sniffin them wi his c**k in his hand rubbin one out....


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

avril said:


> dont worry...its weeman with my 21yr old daughters comfy monthly ones...when he came for a BBQ lol


superb pics..they fit a treat:thumb:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

looks like you guys/girls had an awsome day Avril!

love the summer and bbq's with mates is what its all about- and the cameras with the crazy pics:beer:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

driving iron 2 said:


> superd pics..they fit a treat:thumb:


shelley offered them to him cos they fitted so well but he declined as he says hes got plenty pink panties at home already lol

and P.S....ADAM...my daughter was there when said undies were placed on weemans head as was her boyfriend and they thought it was hilarious....so wind yer neck in..


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome gunnage on Weeman :thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ryoken said:


> looks like you guys/girls had an awsome day Avril!
> 
> love the summer and bbq's with mates is what its all about- and the cameras with the crazy pics:beer:


totally agree...its all about family and friends having a fun day...good food and good company.

this was the first day that all my kids were together for a day..in such a long time...as only shelley lives at home now..the other 2 have flown the nest.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up
> 
> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


Jesus, I think you need a sense of humour mate:ban: Pretty sure that little girl is weemans daughter


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well I'm glad to see things are going alot smoother for you and your family Avril considering all the unfortunates things of late.

Looks like you had a great day there, and I'm sure Weeman kept you all amused.

And you looking great!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he he quality pics, look like you had fun!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol awesome


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

brilliant thread, great pictures


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

haha made me chuckle, iv had a **** day at work now im happy again


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well I'm glad to see things are going alot smoother for you and your family Avril considering all the unfortunates things of late.
> 
> Looks like you had a great day there, and I'm sure Weeman kept you all amused.
> 
> And you looking great!!


thanks tainted...we had a great day...it was adeles 24th birthday the day before so this was kinda a birthday party...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fvck me Avril - you still packing some decent gunnage too, and yer arms are still a fair size.....

PMSL a Weeman with the "Mighty Prawn" tucked away, Silence of the Lambs style!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Your boy has some solid legs there Weeman, you got him squatting yet?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

avril said:


> he not only like her knickers...he liked her boyfriend too...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should that little ginger nipper be witnessing such debauchery?? :laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up
> 
> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


I agree, Weeman is a dirty old b4stard lol. Let's stab him! :lol:

Looks like a funny as fcuk day Avril. Nice to see bbers who can have a laugh in between their conversations about chicken and rice :thumb:

Daughters are very pretty btw


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> should that little ginger nipper be witnessing such debauchery?? :laugh:


"that little ginger nipper"....thats not nice.......thats wee lauren....mr and mrs weemans little girl....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

AlasTTTair said:


> Looks like a funny as fcuk day Avril. Nice to see bbers who can have a laugh in between their conversations about chicken and rice :thumb:
> 
> Daughters are very pretty btw


thanks alistair....bodybuilding and associated subjects were on the menu but not all day lol


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up
> 
> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


Jesus mate get the facts 1st , because of people like you normal people get branded when they have done nothing wrong.

You suck my man:ban: :ban:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a blast ignore the ignorant, this is why people cant have fun anymore.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

good pics av & the weemans...looks like you lot had a good one!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL av good day by the looks of it.

I bet there was no alcohol involved either...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Delhi said:


> LOL av good day by the looks of it.
> 
> I bet there was no alcohol involved either...


Bottle of magners in weemans hand in the first pic


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hahaha now we know why he is called wee man lol:laugh::laugh::laugh:

only joking wee man.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

avril said:


> "that little ginger nipper"....thats not nice.......thats wee lauren....mr and mrs weemans little girl....


nowt wrong with gingers, it wasn't a dig!

looks like a laugh of a day though:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up
> 
> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


get a grip mate,you really seem to be lacking a lot in the sense of humour department eh?

thanks for the 'old man' and 'ugly oath' comments too,i love you too buddy,dont resist the feelings,its normal to want me in this way,name calling just makes it more obvious to others how you long for me looking at those pics above,if you'd like i can send you a signed one just so you know theres no hard feelings :beer:

And for everyone of you that DOES have a sense of humour and saw the funny side of it thanks for chimeing in on the thread peeps :thumb:

was a great day yesterday,i was thoroughly fking mangled with drink thanks to everyone else (i didnt pour a single drink but never seemed to have an empty glass hmmmmm) lol and the grub was top!!!

heres to the next one Av,and if you thought my blatant tartery was bad yesterday wait till i am full of MT2 again and get the paps out lmao:thumbup1:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

lmao, dam that day looked real fun

every1 needs someone in a lil party to make it more fun and f*ck about like that!

do ur daughters go for 18 year olds  ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

avril said:


>


I dont mean to set any cats amongst pigeons, but weeman, your lad doesnt half look like TinyTom.

Except your lads taller.

But apart from that like.

I reckon you need to be asking some hard questions...

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Weeman is as funny as fxxk,

He reminds me of a Doberman on heat LOL:laugh:

Great pictures Avril, lovely looking daughters:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

welshrager said:


> lmao, dam that day looked real fun
> 
> every1 needs someone in a lil party to make it more fun and f*ck about like that!
> 
> *do ur daughters go for 18 year olds *  ?


mate,theres no point in asking Av that question now,i've ruined her daughters for life after yesterday,my public display has left them comparing all the men they will meet in life to me,in fact i defo heard Adele say to someone 'if only there were more than one Weeman,he's so dreamy'

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate,theres no point in asking Av that question now,i've ruined her daughters for life after yesterday,my public display has left them comparing all the men they will meet in life to me,in fact i defo heard Adele say to someone 'if only there were more than one Weeman,he's so dreamy'
> 
> :lol:


Weeman your little fella is brilliant ! I love kids he looks bags of fun..

:thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ha ha great thread

Good to see people having a laugh and a good time


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I dont mean to set any cats amongst pigeons, but weeman, your lad doesnt half look like TinyTom.
> 
> Except your lads taller.
> 
> ...


wait a fkn minute mate,your RIGHT!!!!

ok Tom,get in here and explain this,and i'm sendin you Fin 24hrs recorded delivery,you aint gettin outa this sh1t that easy,no siree!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

now where is JW? every second that goes by with these new pics of my guns is another second lost in the war of the pipes mate,i demand that you retort in the usual manner,i know my gun/panty/tight t combo is raising the bar mate,i have no doubt you will some up with something suitably devastating with your good arm to blow me away:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27536&stc=1&d=1246042120

takes after his dad i see....  .......surprised he`s wearing a shirt.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ......

great pics/thread:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> mate,theres no point in asking Av that question now,i've ruined her daughters for life after yesterday,my public display has left them comparing all the men they will meet in life to me,in fact i defo heard Adele say to someone 'if only there were more than one Weeman,he's so dreamy'
> 
> :lol:


hahaha, dam.. give me a good 10 years .. or more :whistling: :confused1:

ill take ur place and pull them out ur grasp mate


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

avril said:


>


How you doin!!

Love barbeques. I'm jealous now.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

avril said:


>


"GLUTES!"

"KEEP IT TIGHT!"

:thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Adam T said:


> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


So when he takes her to the swimming pool he should send her off into the females changing area, to get herself out of her clothes, into her bathing costume.....and the same in reverse when they come out of the pool? Just so she doesn't see his winky????? ITS SKIN! i'd rather know she was safe in the care of her dad than walking around half dressed in some bloody pool changing area.....should he not change her into her PJ's if i'm out? Don't be so rediculous!!!!! Or if she has an 'accident', should he not get her into clean underwear? cause he might see her foofoo, even though he changed her nappies, bathed her as a baby etc



TaintedSoul said:


> Your boy has some solid legs there Weeman, you got him squatting yet?


Both the kids have MY superior leg SHAPE.... :tongue: :thumb: Would post some pics but by showing my childs legs ie the mucularity and SHAPE of said muscles it would clearly read as 'i'm CLEARLY a fookin peedo too' :cursing: But thanks, yes, our kids are awesome, Lauren has AB's!!!!!(no we don't have them on gear:laughcue social work arriving accusing us of abuse and 'drugging' our kids lmfao, my wee Lauren has to take a preventative antibiotic due to her kidney function, apart from that CALPOL is administered when absoloutly necessary-being as i worry about our eldests kidneys deteriorating it makes sense to hold out as long as possible without ANYTHING that can cause damage)....but they do mostly eat good food and are very active....it would be very easy to get carried away when they are just born in the 'race' to gain weight, especially as both of mines were very premature and with Laurens extra health difficulties made gaining even a tiny amount was HUGE progress, i found it more productive to their growth to give them a good diet, that would provide for muscle to support our eldests lower back and legs, so far she has proven the doc's wrong and i intend to keep it that way:thumbup1:The wee fella just kind of fell into that routine as we were already living that routine with Lauren, for a 2lb baby he has come on in leaps and bounds...oh gawd, i'm doing the mammy thing and boring you all with how great my kids are....sorry:banbut they are FAB, its hard not to, my eldest had her nursery graduation today and its suddenly hit me that she is gonna be starting school in August!!!!! She ain't my wee baby anymore, she is a complete individual who is more stubborn than me-we're gonna have a tough time with that:lol



Julio said:


> Jesus mate get the facts 1st , because of people like you normal people get branded when they have done nothing wrong.
> 
> You suck my man:ban: :ban:


Indeed! Nothing would be mentioned if bri had stated that he had taken her to the swimming pool(as he regularly does!) etc. I am the first person to take a stand against ANY kid being hurt in ANY way.......

Anyway.......back to Adam.....The wee fella had a wee touch of nappy rash yesterday morning(i'm guessing that its just the heat), so we let him crawl around the garden without the nappy on...using good old fashioned fresh air to help the healing process.....i can't do this in MY back garden as there is a CONVICTED peado lives just around the corner(not long been released from jail for it....sits leering in the front garden over kids going to school-and i ain't talking about secondary school:cursing anyway....there were pics taken of the bairn without his nappy on, around 10 adults, nothing dodgy going on....LIKE PEOPLE USED TO BE ABLE TO DO WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS ON A HOT SUMMERS DAY!How is that weird?....i'll bet you spent your NAPPY years in your back garden with your mammy while she sunbathed/hung out the laundry etc....Are you saying your mam was 'weird' had some other game plan? thought not:rolleyes:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i should add that we let him crawl around Av's garden without nappy...not ours!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, and THANKS Av!!!!!!!! We all had a great day! The kids just fell into bed when we got home, *I* woke up first this morning!!!!!-RESULT! :thumb :Wee Lauren was asking when she was gonna get to come to another party at yours lol. i think she was quite taken by your kids making a big fuss over her!Wee soul kept telling me how she has 2 friends called Adele now lol, wee sweetie:wub:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha, crazy bas!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avril said:


> and gary headed out to the gym wanting nothing to do with it all ha ha


you will notice there are a pair of empty trainers under Gary in the pics,it was actually someone offering him a skewer of barbecued chicken.

Gary stood for a second a stroked his chin then bundled the whole guy into his workout bag and was heard to mutter as he walked away 'grrrrrr he'll do as my post workout meal'

you were only supposed to eat the chicken Gar,not the whole guy,the trainers are all that was left to give back to his parents!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> you will notice there are a pair of empty trainers under Gary in the pics,it was actually someone offering him a skewer of barbecued chicken.
> 
> Gary stood for a second a stroked his chin then bundled the whole guy into his workout bag and was heard to mutter as he walked away 'grrrrrr he'll do as my post workout meal'
> 
> you were only supposed to eat the chicken Gar,not the whole guy,the trainers are all that was left to give back to his parents!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We sent Av to tell the parents:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

excellent pics 

ignore Mr Burns


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BOOOOOM!










Avril and Mrs Weeman feel the shockwave hit from Weemans awesome guns. :tongue:










and yes,yes they did let out a little pee.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

obviously the above post is photo whoring my gunnage,and indeed should this thread continue for many more pages then i think its deemed necessary the pic of my cannons should be posted every few pages to maintain maximum impact,i learned this tip from JW himself as he said that he uses the same method to great success,hope i'm making you proud Joe baby x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> excellent pics
> 
> ignore Mr Burns


Thanks sweetie(can i just say, once again, how awesome my kids are!  )

As for Adam, i can understand why he might think its strange behavior...something to do with the press...YES! terrible things happen to some poor wee souls....its horrific....but in reality, MOST kids have run around their back garden, or an aunties/grandmothers/cousins back garden in the buff as a bairn, but with the way the press portray things these days, there is also a lot of scaremorngering! As previously mentioned there is a peedo living just around the corner(don't get me started on that!!!!-i want blood...preferrably death!) The whole neighbourhood has come together as PARENTS protecting the kids, we watch to make sure the other kids are safe, get home ok etc...MOST people are not that way inclined!!!!!! but due to the press we are all overseeing the basics....if Bri is out with Lauren and she has a tantrum(ooohhh, it didn't stop at the terrible two's or the tantramous three's) people look at him like he is some sort of criminal for taking our daughter to the side and telling her that her behaviour is wrong, but if *I* was to do it then its fine......Of course there is a constant danger to kids, all we can do is protect our own and any others we meet, sadly these days its deemed as unacceptable to have a 'good old fashioned summer day in the back garden'!


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

lmfao, funny ^^


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Thanks sweetie(can i just say, once again, how awesome my kids are!  )
> 
> As for Adam, i can understand why he might think its strange behavior...something to do with the press...YES! terrible things happen to some poor wee souls....its horrific....but in reality, MOST kids have run around their back garden, or an aunties/grandmothers/cousins back garden in the buff as a bairn, but with the way the press portray things these days, there is also a lot of scaremorngering! As previously mentioned there is a peedo living just around the corner(don't get me started on that!!!!-i want blood...preferrably death!) The whole neighbourhood has come together as PARENTS protecting the kids, we watch to make sure the other kids are safe, get home ok etc...MOST people are not that way inclined!!!!!! but due to the press we are all overseeing the basics....if Bri is out with Lauren and she has a tantrum(ooohhh, it didn't stop at the terrible two's or the tantramous three's) people look at him like he is some sort of criminal for taking our daughter to the side and telling her that her behaviour is wrong, but if *I* was to do it then its fine......Of course there is a constant danger to kids, all we can do is protect our own and any others we meet, sadly these days its deemed as unacceptable to have a 'good old fashioned summer day in the back garden'!


spot on. as a kid i was always legging it round in the nack :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

LMFAO at this thread, cracking pics, gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

I still walk around in the buff at every opportunity.... but then I'm just a finely tuned adonis.....................................................

No really.... I am....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for home, this is a bit X rated for work.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ser don't worry about nasty comments. Anyone can see that it's a fun day out and nothing sordid. I think it's a sad reflection of society that two loving parents are questioned. I tell you what you are also right about dads being frowned upon for disciplining their kids. I often smacked my sons hand in public for doing wrong (such as screaming I want, I want) and the looks I got at times.

I have never smacked his hand in over four years now (never needed to) and he is a perfectly happy, respectful boy. I just got his report card from school and was so proud of his report as his teacher commended his maths and writing skills to be 3 years ahead of his age. She also made glowing comment on his attitude to school and others. She said he has had great parenting and guidance.

So what I am trying to say is this :

Don't worry about small minded people keep doing what you are doing, he'll if people like us were not around to defend good parenting heck

knows where the of mob would have us.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Ser don't worry about nasty comments. Anyone can see that it's a fun day out and nothing sordid. I think it's a sad reflection of society that two loving parents are questioned. I tell you what you are also right about dads being frowned upon for disciplining their kids. I often smacked my sons hand in public for doing wrong (such as screaming I want, I want) and the looks I got at times.
> 
> I have never smacked his hand in over four years now (never needed to) and he is a perfectly happy, respectful boy. I just got his report card from school and was so proud of his report as his teacher commended his maths and writing skills to be 3 years ahead of his age. She also made glowing comment on his attitude to school and others. She said he has had great parenting and guidance.
> 
> ...


Thank good at last some sense we went through this and still am with our smallest one, but the school reports are top:thumb:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Best of all mate the parents who frowned allow their brats to run riot, swear, spit and have low intelligence. It makes me sick to be honest.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh and for the record my son tells me he loves me every single day as I do him. Next thing is we won't be allowed to kiss our kids in public. Though he is slowly not wanting a kiss from dad anymore. (but that don't stop me holding him down an stealing one LOL)


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Oh and for the record my son tells me he loves me every single day as I do him. Next thing is we won't be allowed to kiss our kids in public. Though he is slowly not wanting a kiss from dad anymore. (but that don't stop me holding him down an stealing one LOL)


Sounds like my wee boy... last time I saw him when I was dropping him off at his mums I said "kiss n cuddle" he turned round and went... "I only kiss girls, but you can have a cuddle" he's only 4 lol....


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Oh and for the record my son tells me he loves me every single day as I do him. Next thing is we won't be allowed to kiss our kids in public. Though he is slowly not wanting a kiss from dad anymore. (but that don't stop me holding him down an stealing one LOL)


My big girl see is 9 is now getting like this no more kisses outside her school door from dad but we all tell we love each other every day all in my house


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah it's great being a dad. But I tell you hits we need to defend our rights as parents as I am serious about my posts. How long till a kiss is looked upon with scrutiny?

I for one will never give in To the p c mob


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Delhi said:


> Yeah it's great being a dad. But I tell you hits we need to defend our rights as parents as I am serious about my posts. How long till a kiss is looked upon with scrutiny?
> 
> I for one will never give in To the p c mob


Thing about this pc craziness, it hasn't reduced the number of kids being abused AT ALL, all that has changed is that good parents are not allowed to be good parents anymore...


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Thing about this pc craziness, it hasn't reduced the number of kids being abused AT ALL, all that has changed is that good parents are not allowed to be good parents anymore...


Well said Ser....

Mrs weeman for prime minister... you got my vote!!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Fuk havin the PM's job.......have you seen how quickly folk age when they are elected???!!!!!


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

ahhh... but you could claim lots of sexual goodies on your expenses form!!!!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Yeah it's great being a dad. But I tell you hits we need to defend our rights as parents as I am serious about my posts. How long till a kiss is looked upon with scrutiny?
> 
> I for one will never give in To the p c mob


GONE HAVE TO KILL ME I HAVE 2 GIRLS horror from dad all the way


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

haha classic perv lol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> obviously the above post is photo whoring my gunnage,and indeed should this thread continue for many more pages then i think its deemed necessary the pic of my cannons should be posted every few pages to maintain maximum impact,i learned this tip from JW himself as he said that he uses the same method to great success,hope i'm making you proud Joe baby x


2 pages now mate, here's the token gunnage for you :lol:

Looks like a mental days craic, good to see y'all having fun, nice to see you dressed for once too Weeman! :laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Love the blow by blow coverage Avril. 

I wish I could barbecue with you guys and gals.

Nice gunnage Weeman. :thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i got a little hungry...i was so busy making sure everyone was fed..i forgot about myself until it was too late ha ha

so i decided to get some rump steak from somewhere....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

my girls fighting over who was going to get to play with lauren next lol










(skinny bitches lol)


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

my daughter shelley and her twin brother ryan..










folk ask me if any of my kids train in the gym and i can safely say NO! lol

ryan is a little bit skinny lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

fin getting some refreshment..










lauren tidying up a bit..










fin deciding that dave (shelleys lad) has had enough of the cornetto and it was time to share it lol










weeman is getting a bit sloshed...look hes even got that "simples" look about him lol










adele trying to open her smirnoff ice...










me dancing to some 80s music....which was blaring from 2 speakers hanging out the windows....(just to annoy the [email protected] of a neighbour)










weeman caught red handed....dipping onto mrs weemans purse...lol










(actually its his wallet but reads better)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is funny. Avril, please refrain from posting pics of yourself, unless you want me to step up my stalking abilities.

Avril, you have lots of muscle and winger likes muscle.

Sar, where are my pm's of your conquests as of late?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Best thread on here in a good while. Fvcking loved it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

(actually its his wallet but reads better)


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> BOOOOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heavy LOLage


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

T.F. said:


> 2 pages now mate, here's the token gunnage for you :lol:
> 
> Looks like a mental days craic, good to see y'all having fun, nice to see you dressed for once too Weeman! :laugh:


thanks mate,thanks for keeping my gunpics topped up,reppage due to you once i'm recharged :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

winger said:


> Love the blow by blow coverage Avril.
> 
> I wish I could barbecue with you guys and gals.
> 
> Nice gunnage Weeman. :thumb:


lmfao now if you can arrange for me to look that way in real life i'll pay you any price you demand!! lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i never knew Mars Bars in batter and Irn Bru could get you guns like that...... i'm off to scotland


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Big Sister Lauren psyches up baby Weeman as he gets ready to take Avril on in the 'see who can spin the whirlygig fart-off contest'.










the athletes take their positions and steady their aims....










Standing amongst the wreckage afterwards having blown his nappy clean off,Avril into the next garden and the washing from the whirlygig now three streets away,baby Weeman pondered over cake had he perhaps unleased a tad too much bum power.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA!!! :lol:

tremendous


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

LMFAO!! :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ha ha ....i had been pole dancing and had been laughing so much i couldnt get up...and then when i was half way up i started laughing again...lol

what a day...

we do good BBQ up here in scotland....cos we only get a few chosen days a year when its not raining...so we put everything into getting it right lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

brian still hungry....lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

im still laughing at the fart pictures. the commentary is p1ss funny 

its the "Big Sister Lauren psyches up baby Weeman" bit, the picture is spot on hahaha


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

and the family cat decided to crash the BBQ with his own food lol

right before anyone arrived...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

mrs weeman said...

"never mind taking photos of my wee cute daughter....get photo of my sexy shoes!!!"


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

proper pornstar shoes, them


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

the cat was well ****ed off at Avril not sticking the birds on the barbecue,he sat in the grass licking his bits all day in protest afterwards.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, some people who actually don't take life to seriously. Nice pictures.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Judas said:


> Wow, some people who actually don't take life to seriously. Nice pictures.


need to let hair down sometime..life is very short to be serious all the time.

:beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

avril said:


> brian still hungry....lol


Want Bitty:laugh:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

avril said:


> need to let hair down sometime..life is very short to be serious all the time.
> 
> :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a really fun day had by all! Nice to see!

Nice pictures avril.

Pmsl at 'he gets them out at every oppurtunity' lol, then seeing about 4 pictures all with biceps poses hehe. But when they look good like that, you have to get them out at every opportunity


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Adam T said:


> Honestly this seems a bit weird letting some dirty old man mess around with your daughters knickers? wow, iono im a father of two lil girls so its kinda hard to imagine this being really funny, if some ugly oath was leering over my kids like that he would be gettin ****ed up
> 
> and lmao whos the innocent lil girl nearly gettin a full on view of this guys cock & balls?
> 
> weirdos


Are you for real?

Its a family bbq, he is a family friend of theres, both are members on the board.

What a stupid post!


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah i realise that, i just thought to myself would i be happy about my mate perving over my daughters like that...and the answer was no.

each to their own and all that, it was just an observation...if its stupid to be protective over your daughters then i gues i must be stupid then...

obviously the husband has no problems letting his mate lear over his wife & kids, good for him.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Adam T said:


> yeah i realise that, i just thought to myself would i be happy about my mate perving over my daughters like that...and the answer was no.
> 
> each to their own and all that, it was just an observation...if its stupid to be protective over your daughters then i gues i must be stupid then...
> 
> obviously the husband has no problems letting his mate lear over his wife & kids, good for him.


mate,ffs grow a sense of humour for everyone around you'se sake,i've been a friend of both Avril and her daughters for many years now,hence the reason why,shocking as it may be,they all take it as the light hearted fun it is!!!!

these people have supported me at many shows over the last few years and we've all been in each others life to one extent or another for a long time now,do you seriously think that if Avril thought for one second i was any sort of danger to her or her daughters in any way she would have been posting and laughing about it?

i think you can plainly see from the responses in this thread,from many parents as well, that you need to lighten up and see it for what it is,a bunch of friends getting drunk and having a laugh.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Looks like a really fun day had by all! Nice to see!
> 
> Nice pictures avril.
> 
> Pmsl at 'he gets them out at every oppurtunity' lol, then seeing about 4 pictures all with biceps poses hehe. But when they look good like that, you have to get them out at every opportunity


that compliment coming from a guy packing the guns you do mate is very flattering! cheers:thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if avril/daughters don't have a problem with this highly sexual predator near them, why should anyone else be bothered?

i think i'd be a bit scared Weeman, but i'd still love to meet you


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Adam T said:


> yeah i realise that, i just thought to myself would i be happy about my mate perving over my daughters like that...and the answer was no.
> 
> each to their own and all that, it was just an observation...if its stupid to be protective over your daughters then i gues i must be stupid then...
> 
> obviously the husband has no problems letting his mate lear over his wife & kids, good for him.


bet its a barrell of laughs round your gaff


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id be a bit more scared to meat Mrs. Weeman........ 

I bet I would die laughing if I met Mr. Weeman, but then again I am pretty funny too, that would be like tossing gas on a fire.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> if avril/daughters don't have a problem with this highly sexual predator near them, why should anyone else be bothered?
> 
> i think i'd be a bit scared Weeman, but i'd still love to meet you


i'm not the one to be scared of bud,as hacks says below lol



RJ68 said:


> bet its a barrell of laughs round your gaff


yeah i was thinking that too:whistling:



hackskii said:


> Id be a bit more scared to meat Mrs. Weeman........
> 
> I bet I would die laughing if I met Mr. Weeman, but then again I am pretty funny too, that would be like tossing gas on a fire.


lol i'd love to sit down and have a drink and a laugh with you Scott,your my kinda guy mate and i do not doubt you would have me in tears laughing


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I already laughing mate.........lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> the athletes take their positions and steady their aims....


love this pic so much.....so cute and funny :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you were never going to win avril!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

This thread is so awesome, couldn't be plainer what a nice day you all had. Really nice to see people having fun and jst kicking back.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Adam T said:


> yeah i realise that, i just thought to myself would i be happy about my mate perving over my daughters like that...and the answer was no.
> 
> each to their own and all that, it was just an observation...if its stupid to be protective over your daughters then i gues i must be stupid then...
> 
> obviously the husband has no problems letting his mate lear over his wife & kids, good for him.


youre just not getting it are you adam...me, my daughters or anyone else was not hurt in the taking of the aforementioned photos....

next time for your benefit i will add a disclaimer, to warn you away from the thread incase i/we upset you...

MY daughters were at MY house along with their partners and OUR friends mr and mrs weeman were asked as we always love their company...and i look at them more like family than friends...so no one was learing at anyone adam. and i think you must be the stupid one for not seeing the fun in it that everyone else here has seen....

yes i am protective over my kids like any other parent but there does come a time when youve got to let them make their own decisions and make their own choices...and i think 21 yrs and 24 yrs is that age...

anyone wanna come to my next BBQ? you can bring your kids too? lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> you were never going to win avril!


i knew this babe lol....he had pampers power on his side..whereas i just had tena lady on mine....ha ha

only kidding about the tena lady ha ha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

avril said:


> anyone wanna come to my next BBQ? you can bring your kids too? lol


Fvck off - I'm not having that Weeman messing up My whole families hair with his famouse double Bi shockwave:laugh:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Fvck off - I'm not having that Weeman messing up My whole families hair with his famouse double Bi shockwave:laugh:


we will make him wear his anorak the whole time lol


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

we just had a big frends and famly BBQ today,

and you lot would fit right in, i wish i took sum pic's for you all,

and i hope we will get lots more good one's this sumer,

Next week is going to be a hot one!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Fvck off - I'm not having that Weeman messing up My whole families hair with his famouse double Bi shockwave:laugh:


mate the double bi shockwave is something to experience,tests done on victims of my blast have revealed that they experienced a 15% increase in natural test levels for 24 hours afterwards.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

weeman said:


> BOOOOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping this as its the funnyest post I've read in a long time! :lol: :lol::laugh:  :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've worked out it was actually a pink sack on his head but the edges of the double bi shockwave have taken the eyes out making it look like knicks!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks so much fun.

I would love to go Aviril, I would be honored.

I would love for Mr. Weeman to wear my underware (it aint thong type stuff...lol), I would pay him, or dare him to do so.................

I love you guys, maybe winger can pay you folks a visit in September when he is in the UK.

I love humor, and I can see Mr. Weeman just pumping that out.........

I would love to meet you sir. That goes for Aviril and her kids.......I dont have th nerve to do that stuff but I would love the laugh it brings.....

Would comfort my soul actually.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Looks so much fun.
> 
> I would love to go Aviril, I would be honored.
> 
> ...


send us over in the post a pair of your undies and we may even get mrs weeman to put them on her head for a few pics...and youde get the pleasure of knowing what had been inside them a few days before they ended up dangling from her eyebrows ha ha


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

MXD said:


> Bumping this as its the funnyest post I've read in a long time! :lol: :lol::laugh:  :thumb:


and if course each time this pic is bumped..that god damn awful pic of me and mrs weeman is bumped too lol

i think there is a need for the fusion pics weeman to get posted up too....

all in the name of science of course.. lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

dog5566 said:


> we just had a big frends and famly BBQ today,
> 
> and you lot would fit right in, i wish i took sum pic's for you all,
> 
> ...


lucky old you babe...weve had $hit weather up here....and its to get worse during this week..we had torrential rain today....it was bouncing off the road it was....

and the so called heat wave....this week....we aint getting...we're getting more rain..lol

so much for me going up to mr and mrs weeman with the strimmer to cut their back garden grass in my bikini lol

it no be happening this week i dont think...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avril said:


> and if course each time this pic is bumped..that god damn awful pic of me and mrs weeman is bumped too lol
> 
> *
> i think there is a need for the fusion pics weeman to get posted up too....*
> ...


UKM has now been introduced to The Infusion as of this morning Av,now everyone is gner be growing muscle like mutants!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/65016-cutting-edge-nutrition-carb-infusion.html#post1019779


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

he probably can auto-felate too


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Adam T said:


> yeah i realise that, i just thought to myself would i be happy about my mate *perving over my daughters like that*...and the answer was no.
> 
> each to their own and all that, it was just an observation...if its stupid to be protective over your daughters then i gues i must be stupid then...
> 
> obviously the husband has no problems letting his mate lear over his wife & kids, good for him.


Thats the point he was not perving, you just assumed he was without knowing the facts.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

it could have been worse, at least he had the decency to eat her knickers once she'd taken them off.... during the mating season the wild scottish weeman (only native to the west coast regions) has been known to eat them "in situ" as it were....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Adam T said:


> yeah i realise that, i just thought to myself would i be happy about my mate perving over my daughters like that...and the answer was no.
> 
> each to their own and all that, it was just an observation...if its stupid to be protective over your daughters then i gues i must be stupid then...
> 
> obviously the husband has no problems letting his mate lear over his wife & kids, good for him.


You do not personally know any of these people in the pics so you do not have the right to assume something dodgy is going on when it's quite obviously NOT! :cursing: That's how innocent people get into trouble - by assuming! :cursing:

I do know them personally however and I can confirm (not that I actually need to) that they are all good people just having a laugh with a camera!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

avril said:


> lucky old you babe...weve had $hit weather up here....and its to get worse during this week..we had torrential rain today....it was bouncing off the road it was....
> 
> and the so called heat wave....this week....we aint getting...we're getting more rain..lol
> 
> ...


Id rather have rain! its meant to be boiling this week and im struggling here at work.. its so hot


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It's turned into one of those threads now where unfortunatly the fun and frivolity it was meant to have been has been taken over by this Adam T's comments and TBH he clearly doesnt know when to button it.

I do not know any of the people in the pictures l DO how ever have the ability to spot a group of people having a laugh which was clearly the cae here.

What a shame some one without knowing or looking at the whole picture has had the opportunity to tar what was obviously gonna be a very funny thread.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

CRD said:


> :laugh:


lmfao



hamsternuts said:


> he probably can auto-felate too


when i was about 8 st lighter i was almost able to,now i have the agility of a brick my hopes are dashed forever!



Eklektik said:


> it could have been worse, at least he had the decency to eat her knickers once she'd taken them off.... during the mating season the wild scottish weeman (only native to the west coast regions) has been known to eat them "in situ" as it were....


'Tis true,and the way my hormones are running riot these days i can see an insurgence of in situ eating taking place rrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Julio said:


> Thats the point he was not perving, you just assumed he was without knowing the facts.





RedKola said:


> You do not personally know any of these people in the pics so you do not have the right to assume something dodgy is going on when it's quite obviously NOT! :cursing: That's how innocent people get into trouble - by assuming! :cursing:
> 
> I do know them personally however and I can confirm (not that I actually need to) that they are all good people just having a laugh with a camera!





gemilky69 said:


> It's turned into one of those threads now where unfortunatly the fun and frivolity it was meant to have been has been taken over by this Adam T's comments and TBH he clearly doesnt know when to button it.
> 
> I do not know any of the people in the pictures l DO how ever have the ability to spot a group of people having a laugh which was clearly the cae here.
> 
> What a shame some one without knowing or looking at the whole picture has had the opportunity to tar what was obviously gonna be a very funny thread.


thanks Julio,L.A. and gemilky,speaks volumes i think that he's the only person complaining,kind of like Top Gear on the BBC getting 7 complaints from a viewing audience of over a million over comments that are clearly jokes,some people have nothing better to do with their time sadly!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

anyway we are losing track of the point at hand here,check that fkn cannon out


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

I think it looks like everyone was having a great time, the antics were mild by weeman standards..

Nudity is not an issue to get hung up about, and some general messing about in the garden in what is plainly a non sexual manner is all about fun and being human.Children who grow up in relaxed atmospheres have far less problems with nudity than those who dont..Its all part of growing up..we were born naked and we will meet our maker naked so why worry..its just a bit of skin or in Weemans case an angry bit of gristle lol..

Reckon you all had a lovely day, Avril your daughters are very pretty and the little ones are very sweet..Glad you all had fun...

I wont mention Weemans Gunnage, he knows he's built..Sers shoes were very hot and very naughty..

So people if its a lovely day, get your kit off and get a little sunshine but dont go mad and do slap on the cream, dont get hung up on nudity, life is too short..

Andrew


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

A.U.K said:


> I think it looks like everyone was having a great time, the antics were mild by weeman standards..
> 
> Nudity is not an issue to get hung up about, and some general messing about in the garden in what is plainly a non sexual manner is all about fun and being human.Children who grow up in relaxed atmospheres have far less problems with nudity than those who dont..Its all part of growing up..we were born naked and we will meet our maker naked so why worry..its just a bit of skin or in Weemans case an angry bit of gristle lol..
> 
> ...


pmsl

very nice post andrew

xxxxx


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> thanks Julio,L.A. and gemilky,speaks volumes i think that he's the only person complaining,kind of like Top Gear on the BBC getting 7 complaints from a viewing audience of over a million over comments that are clearly jokes,some people have nothing better to do with their time sadly!


coca cola got complaints for the Duffy advert where shes riding a bike because it didnt have lights on it at night or something.

madness!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

forgot about the earmuffs pic lol


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

looks like a fun day i love family parties they always end up with some very weird and funny stuff going on, just last week we had a bit of a get together and i noticed my brother was wearing his girlfriends leopard skin hotpants under his shorts he blushed at first and said we wernt supposed to find out, but he then decided to walk round all afternoon with nothing on but them.

everyone knows what the limits are at parties and you can tell by the pictures every one is having fun and enjoying the antics otherwise surely they wouldnt be pictures of it, so just have to ignore the stupid comments, keep the pics coming.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Its the first time, i have seen mrs wee in clothes- boo boo

weeman, them cannons are looking large, in fact they make jwoo7s arms look like pipe-cleaners..:laugh:

I think he needs to treble his current intake just to stay in the race..


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

avril said:


> forgot about the earmuffs pic lol


who's the curvy lass in the middle of the pic at the back, yummy 

didn't think you were going to slip her past me did you......?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

iron head case said:


> Its the first time, i have seen mrs wee in clothes- boo boo
> 
> weeman, them cannons are looking large, in fact they make jwoo7s arms look like pipe-cleaners..:laugh:
> 
> I think he needs to treble his current intake just to stay in the race..


lmao JW gner love you for that mate,i can sense him siteing his arms as we speak!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

the curvy lass in background is my daughters friend..and the ugly bastard on the right with a skewer in his gob is my ex husband who dropped in uninvited lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

here is a great pic of weemans pipes to bump lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

gonna get a boot in the foo foo for that one ha ha


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i was just getting hot and bothered over that curvy lass then BAM you posted a topless weeman

phwooor

that's it, i'm done now.....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i took that pic a few years ago and it pops up from time to time lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

avril said:


> i took that pic a few years ago and *it pops up from time to time* lol


funny, that's what it made me do!

sorry, wrong lounge :blush:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol Avril you fker not only does the angel pic never go away but my guns look more like water pistols there lmao

now if we're gner go pulling up vintage weeman armshots then i'll stick with this badboy from another weeman's/Avril/guests get together,fireing off shots at the beer tent of the highland games in '06 whilst Avril and Mrs Wee are disgusted with my blatant posing lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

or here is one when his pipes were only slightly bigger than mine lol










and here he is wearing knickers properly...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

another pic to upset adam...

this time is was my daughter adele perving over weeman!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avril said:


> another pic to upset adam...
> 
> this time is was my daughter adele perving over weeman!!!


lmfao yeah see Adam? two sides to every tale,its actually me thats the helpless (willing) victim,note how the pic captures her as she slides her hand down my washboard towards the funpark in my pants.

I was traumatized after that night,hence the reason she makes me eat a pair of her comfy pants whenever she see's me now.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> lmfao yeah see Adam? two sides to every tale,its actually me thats the helpless (willing) victim,note how the pic captures her as she slides her hand down my washboard towards the *funpark in my pants.*
> 
> I was traumatized after that night,hence the reason she makes me eat a pair of her comfy pants whenever she see's me now.


*Now thats a "Big Dipper"*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

avril said:


> send us over in the post a pair of your undies and we may even get mrs weeman to put them on her head for a few pics...and youde get the pleasure of knowing what had been inside them a few days before they ended up dangling from her eyebrows ha ha


If she wears a pair of Hackskii's undies over her head you wont even get to see any part of her head because the undies will be so big..lol

Scott, send them with fromunda cheese.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

That beer tent full gun salute, will get jw00 running for his synthol :laugh:

That grey haired dude looks shell shocked in the picture.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

iron head case said:


> That beer tent full gun salute, will get jw00 running for his synthol :laugh:
> 
> That grey haired dude looks shell shocked in the picture.


He heard the BOOOOMMMMM when Brian unleashed them and thought he was back in the trenches....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

avril said:


> here is a great pic of weemans pipes to bump lol


bumpety bump bump


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

avril, ur biceps are huge in that photo ! what size was ur arms at ur biggest


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

biggest ive had them at was just over 15 inches. during my competition training..they only 14 now..boohoo lol


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

avril said:


> biggest ive had them at was just over 15 inches. during my competition training..they only 14 now..boohoo lol


great size 

do ur daughters have facebook ? or do i have to have a body like weeman  :cool2:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

welshrager said:


> great size
> 
> do ur daughters have facebook ? or do i have to have a body like weeman  :cool2:


they are on bebo lol


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

what a fun bbq!

Looks like a good *family* (emphasise that word!) fun day! :thumb:

Aren't the baby wee's gorgeous...such little cuties! And Ser's shoes are to die for - which I probably would if I tried to walk in them....LOL!

Oh...and everyone else looks lovely too (before weeman starts sobbing... :innocent: )

We are planning a BBQ this weekend to welcome our new baby niece - I just hope the weather stays nice and that we have as much fun as you lot!

Aren't we about due a gunnage shot again????


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Weemans gunnage shot :thumbup1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

dawse said:


> what a fun bbq!
> 
> Looks like a good *family* (emphasise that word!) fun day! :thumb:
> 
> ...


hope you have as much fun as we had...just make sure there is a pair of big comfy knickers on the washing line ha ha

and get the pics up for us all to laugh at lol


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love you Aviril, I love you Mr, and Mrs, Weeman, I would love oh so to party with you guys.

The energy would be so nice.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I love you Aviril, I love you Mr, and Mrs, Weeman, I would love oh so to party with you guys.
> 
> The energy would be so nice.


Hacks...... are you drunk again?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Eklektik said:


> Hacks...... are you drunk again?


Next the I love you thread will pop up...lol :beer:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

winger said:


> Next the I love you thread will pop up...lol :beer:


This is what I'm waiting for lol....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Eklektik said:


> This is what I'm waiting for lol....


Hell, it probably was started and I am still getting all my email notifications first. :beer:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I love you Avril, I love you Mr, and Mrs, Weeman, I would love oh so to party with you guys.
> 
> The energy would be so nice.


i love you too...shame you could pop over for a BBQ...it would be fun to have you here...but when Gary and i head over to Vegas....hopefully next year..i will let you know...in case you are in vicinity.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Weemans gunnage shot :thumbup1:


Ahh looks just like the photoshopping in your avatar mate!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh looks just like the photoshopping in your avatar mate!


OMFG :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh looks just like the photoshopping in your avatar mate!


I know mate good ain't it, heres the before!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I know mate good ain't it, heres the before!


Sh1t!..Thats a monsterous side chest there mate! 

one day u may get like that if u stop photoshopping and start pumping some weights!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yea mak you could have atleast picked a photo where he looked small???


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> ****.. thats a monsterous side chest there mate!
> 
> one day u may get like that if u stop photoshopping and start pumping some weights!


Mak just got owned in the face :lol:

So Mak, been photoshopping yourself in your avatars tut tut, thats almost as bad as synthol, you should be equally burned at the stake :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Lmfao at all the pics looks like you all had good day :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

?

Moving swiftly on - wonder if Flex Wheeler used photoshop? Its just that I could have swore I saw him driving a bus in Saltcoats the other day, and he looked fk all like his photos....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Mak just got owned in the face :lol:
> 
> So Mak, been photoshopping yourself in your avatars tut tut, thats almost as bad as synthol, you should be equally burned at the stake :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha suck a long one you ****s!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Haha suck a long one you ****s!


Define long.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Some funny shots their! Glad you enjoyed yourselfs!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

winger said:


> Define long.


Not mine that's for sure!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Haha suck a long one you ****s!


You're rumbled son :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> You're rumbled son :lol:


LMFAO I think I have, sh*t son!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

avril said:


> i love you too...shame you could pop over for a BBQ...it would be fun to have you here...but when Gary and i head over to Vegas....hopefully next year..i will let you know...in case you are in vicinity.
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Vegas is only 280 miles away and not a bad drive.

It is just 50 minutes by plane.

Let me know where you are staying and I might be able to get some comps, I know people that work in Vegas.

Actually my Daughter was born there and she will be 10 years old today.

GF bought her a note book computer.

Funny, she bought her a touch screen cell phone a couple of weeks ago, and she bought herself a iphone.

Funny, I dont have those nice little toys, and I am the guy pulling in the paycheck..... :cursing:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Vegas is only 280 miles away and not a bad drive.
> 
> It is just 50 minutes by plane.
> 
> ...


Hackskii you been shafted my man literally:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Julio said:


> Hackskii you been shafted my man literally:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


To make it worse my GF told me that I have to go out and buy a wireless router so my daughter can use her new lap top in the house.

Funny enough, she has her own computer.

Not sure why I have to change anything as it all works nice the way it is.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Not sure why I have to change anything as it all works nice the way it is.


aah now that will be your age hackskii  .....kids these days have new fandangled ways of doing things....  ....us old uns know nothing...  :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

people,people,you all need to calm down for a moment and remember the topic at hand,for the love of god thats it gone near two pages without referance to my pipes,whats going on!!!!!! :confused1: :confused1:

its ok i forgive you,here you go,you may lick your monitors.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

in all seriousness tho Hacks no wonder your frustrated!!!hope alls well mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> its ok i forgive you,here you go,you may lick your monitors.


YUK ! you taste of ....oh wait best clean monitor first.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ......

 ......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> YUK ! you taste of ....oh wait best clean monitor first.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ......
> 
> ......


I think he tasts like jiz from my monitor.

That is strange how in the world did that get on there? :whistling:

Oh darn, that was from lack of sex and internet porn......Sheesh, I am so nieve.

Yah Wee, I hope to get lucky on my 50th birthday in September.

That is the plan anyway. :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i will get some new pics of weemans pipes up after tomorrow...im going over to strim him back garden for him....he does have a hut but the grass is soooo long..hes lost it lol

ive got a loan of a petrol strimmer and harness....so that will be fun...as long as i dont hit any dog turd or any frogs with it...cos they explode everywhere lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

avril said:


> ..as long as i dont hit any dog turd or any frogs with it...cos they explode everywhere lol


Explode.....lol

Nice gunnage weeman, damn nice build too.

Your waist is so small it looks like a wasp.

I licked the monitor too and nothing happened. :confused1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

winger said:


> Explode.....lol
> 
> Nice gunnage weeman, damn nice build too.
> 
> ...


he wears one of those corsets that sinch in your waist....and only takes it off for photos lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

avril said:


> he wears one of those corsets that sinch in your waist....and only takes it off for photos lol


Rotflmao, almost too much info, but still loved it.

I wonder if you could make a protein drink out of the juice? :confused1:


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

funny thread, made the night go quicker lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i will get these up....these were posted on my site from todays work....

posted by mrs weeman............

after waiting on a guy promising to cut our backdoor garden lawn, we gave up and avril said she would bring over a petrol strimmer to cut it...well today was the day.......during which we found a small village, a colony of chimps, numerous toys and an old man that i had left bound and gagged for some fun with, but had forgotten...

here we go...














































dont i look pirdy lol










me having a go...killing all the snails and small mammals


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

pair of right little workers..










and lauren found a swing she never knew she had lol










brian looking on envious of avrils traps lol










hold it av...i will help you on with the harness..










just bend over a bit..............










vroom vroom...how does this bike go?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

like avrils erm...wellies lol










gardens looking like a garden again...










and finally avril sporting brians boxers...i think they were clean..pmsl;


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lmao looked like a laugh, least some people have a sense of humour nowerdays!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

lol

please note....its me this time wearing weemans knickers on my head and not him and my daughters...

see....good clean fun and no undertones of anything seedy going on...no perversions...and no learing...or letching...

apart from the way in which i swallowed a packet of oreo biscuits with my tea...they never touched the sides ha ha


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Bloody hell, the garden was more like a jungle to start with.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Your traps are big Aviril.

You guys look like you are having alot of fun.

But a small bit of advice, if you hit that grass with a mower every 2 weeks, it is much easier to handle...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

pmsl....you know what....you lot up there are mental....... :lol: :lol: :lol: ......

never fail to make me laugh...and the rest of uk-m come to think of it...well most of us anyway:whistling:......


----------



## EVC2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

rofl looks like a great time, wish my bbqs were like that


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Av I've said it before and I'll say it again..................................

Cracking pair of chesticles!!!!!!


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Now thats what you call a friend, not only does Avril come to the rescue with the strimmer to reveal the garden and the hidden treasures within.. but braves Bri's underwear of questionable cleanliness and puts them on her head and over her face..what a woman..I think I love you Avril..

Nice to see that some folks will still help out their friends...people like that are as rare as hens teeth so Avril gets my vote..you go girl..

Andrew

x


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

It's the first time I've seen this legend bird - Avril.

One word - your hubby is a lucky fella. You look bigger than Weeman - no offensive Weeman lolllllllllllll


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> It's the first time I've seen this legend bird - Avril.
> 
> One word - your hubby is a lucky fella. You look bigger than Weeman - no offensive Weeman lolllllllllllll


mate,i otta just neg you for that!!!!

(weeman cries into his hanky)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

avril said:


> lol
> 
> please note....its me this time wearing weemans knickers on my head and not him and my daughters...
> 
> ...


I hope there was no children seeing weemans kecks on your head. wont someone think of the children!!?!?!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I hope there was no children seeing weemans kecks on your head. wont someone think of the children!!?!?!


mate,that wasnt the case,Baby weeman came crawling into the living room just as Avril put my undies on her head,his reaction says all we need to know......


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

thats almost as funny as his face when he was sookin on a lemon lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Eklektik said:


> thats almost as funny as his face when he was sookin on a lemon lol


lmfao i forgot about that lololol and did he learn?no,straight back and kept sucking the lemon lololol


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmfao i forgot about that lololol and did he learn?no,straight back and kept sucking the lemon lololol


Thats cos he's hardcore mate..... we was like a wee SAS mannie.... "more goddamit... more.... give me more"

lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Avril you hold so much muscle and do yard work, just when I thought all that therapy got you out of my head and bamm, all sprung again. Dialing therapist now.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate,that wasnt the case,Baby weeman came crawling into the living room just as Avril put my undies on her head,his reaction says all we need to know......


hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

avril said:


> hold it av...i will help you on with the harness..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumb: :lol: :lol:

REOW

BANGING BACKYARD BETTY

(new porn movie name me thinks)

or

GOODTIME GARDEN GASH


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

winger said:


> Avril you hold so much muscle and do yard work, just when I thought all that therapy got you out of my head and bamm, all sprung again. Dialing therapist now.


Be careful Avril, Winger the apparently big drinker is coming to the UK. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumb: :lol: :lol:
> 
> REOW
> 
> ...


Outdoor pasty smash?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

this thread is one of the best threads ive ever seen, certainly brightened my day up.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

you ppl are freakin hilarious


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

wait till brian posts up the other pic i didnt post up....the pair of rare tits he missed cos he was looking the other way lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Nitrolen said:


> It's the first time I've seen this legend bird - Avril.
> 
> One word - your hubby is a lucky fella. You look bigger than Weeman - no offensive Weeman lolllllllllllll


 :blush: :wub:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

adamdutton said:


> this thread is one of the best threads ive ever seen, certainly brightened my day up.


glad it gave you a laugh..thats what its all about adam...xxxxxxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Julio said:


> Be careful Avril, Winger the apparently big drinker is coming to the UK. :lol: :lol:


If she was smart she wouldn't be there.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

f5ck me weeman,your pipes are smoking,

must be a full 2 inches bigger than jwoos.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Av looking awesome in pics hun, and buy way all the nurses loved the prince joe baby grow :thumb: and his little joe hat pmsl.

I second the av looking bigger than weeman comment :whistling: and a lot fooking prettier


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

iron head case said:


> f5ck me weeman,your pipes are smoking,
> 
> *must be a full 2 inches bigger than jwoos.*


hahaha, think that may just get a response


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

leafman said:


> Av looking awesome in pics hun, and buy way all the nurses loved the prince joe baby grow :thumb: and his little joe hat pmsl.
> 
> I second the av looking bigger than weeman comment :whistling: and a lot fooking prettier


ok,thats it,your fkn dead.Av is the same height as me and 4 STONE LIGHTER than me you cocksuckers!!!!! and before anyone says it my arms are almost 5 fkn inches bigger than hers too!!!!!

(weeman explodes)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

weeman said:


> (weeman explodes)


Hulk ripping t-shirt off style or in the pants style? :beer:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent thread!.

Weeman - Those guns are huge, bigger than most on this board (I bet thats made you happy:lol..Seriously looking good there. The only thing is your kid has bigger legs:lol: (Note to self: Go home and get the little boy doing squats:laugh

Looks like a great fun day for the BBQ and a constructive day getting the lawn sorted!...Well for the pants\knickers on head:laugh:

Excellent - has cheered my day up!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Goose said:


> Hulk ripping t-shirt off style or in the pants style? :beer:


a bit of both mate,had an anger **** over it,my cock is in A&E at the moment.



Imy79 said:


> Excellent thread!.
> 
> Weeman - *Those guns are huge, bigger than most on this board* (I bet thats made you happy:lol..Seriously looking good there. The only thing is your kid has bigger legs:lol: (Note to self: Go home and get the little boy doing squats:laugh
> 
> ...


you only said that to get some monster reps from me.

it worked:thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

avril said:


> here is a great pic of weemans pipes to bump lol


wassup weeman?

you having a bad hair day pmsl


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

oh more pics please this thread cracks me UP......


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> a bit of both mate,had an anger **** over it,my cock is in A&E at the moment.
> 
> you only said that to get some monster *reps* from me.
> 
> it worked:thumb:


yeee, weeman mate.. ur arms are just amazingly huge!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is such a pretty pink halo, you look like an angel there.

Nice gunnage too.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avril said:


> wassup weeman?
> 
> you having a bad hair day pmsl


i'm good Av......










how bout you,doin ok?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> oh more pics please this thread cracks me UP......


aaaah that reminds me BC,i'll be in touch 



welshrager said:


> yeee, weeman mate.. ur arms are just amazingly huge!


mate thats shameful,jumping on the bandwagon like that,negged.



hackskii said:


> That is such a pretty pink halo, you look like an angel there.
> 
> Nice gunnage too.


Hacks the guns are not nice there,they are like spiders legs in that (old) pic from years ago.

however thanks on the halo


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Strike a pose Avril :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Strike a pose Avril :lol:


mate there were loads of pics taken of Av on the whirlygig,just say the word i'm sure she wont mind me posting them all:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> aaaah that reminds me BC,i'll be in touch


YESSSSSSSSS :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> i'm good Av......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bottom pic, top stuff! :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i was going to reneg you as soon as i was recharged for that,but then i thought no,you have actually reposted my awesome physique top of the new page for me,so i may actually rep you for it.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate there were loads of pics taken of Av on the whirlygig,just say the word i'm sure she wont mind me posting them all:thumb:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: yes please.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

 :thumbup1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i was chained to whirley gig.....and dying of thirst as all i could see was weeman drinking all the vodka and fresh orange juice with loads if ice...and it was a very hot night lol

ya wee pr**k!! lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

to be fair...weeman has done remarkably well and all his pals are soo proud of what hes achieved...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You do realise Av, that brian isnt embarassed one bit by any of the photos you keep repeatedly posting in an attempt to embarrass him??? :lol:

Its all whoring to him, he doesnt care...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> You do realise Av, that brian isnt embarassed one bit by any of the photos you keep repeatedly posting in an attempt to embarrass him??? :lol:
> 
> Its all whoring to him, he doesnt care...


i do know this....

im just trying to stop him putting any more of my pics up lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, what a hunk of MAN specimin......

If I was a chick or gay, I would be all over that.....

But, needless to say, I am not but I will give him a kiss and a hug from hell if I ever meet him.

Cheers.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

2nd that Hacks, Bri makes me wet in my man garden :lol:

Avril, looking hawwttttt lol, I could bash one out to that pic (and the others Bri showed me :whistling: )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RS2007 said:


> 2nd that Hacks, Bri makes me wet in my man garden :lol:
> 
> Avril, looking hawwttttt lol, I could bash one out to that pic (and the others Bri showed me :whistling: )


Cant rep you mate, but consider this...............I owe you........ :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Cant rep you mate, but consider this...............I owe you........ :thumb:


Bro you owe me nothing, after all the encouragement you havee gave me in my time here... now your brother on the other hand, damnit, keeps sending me pms telling me how sh1t I am and that I'll always be "the average dude" - its really starting to hurt my confidence now :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RS2007 said:


> Bro you owe me nothing, after all the encouragement you havee gave me in my time here... now your brother on the other hand, damnit, keeps sending me pms telling me how sh1t I am and that I'll always be "the average dude" - its really starting to hurt my confidence now :lol:


I don't believe that for a second in my brothers regard, he thinks highly of you mate, so do I.

Your articulation is much to be desired by the likes of myself and others, to be sure.

You are a square dude with much potential.

But, you already know that mate.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I don't believe that for a second in my brothers regard, he thinks highly of you mate, so do I.
> 
> Your articulation is much to be desired by the likes of myself and others, to be sure.
> 
> ...


Gee shucks.... I love you Hacks... and Winger too, I was just having a wee joke there.

:beer:

Now stop it, Im not on enough test to garauntee I wont cry here :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RS2007 said:


> Gee shucks.... I love you Hacks... and Winger too, I was just having a wee joke there.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Now stop it, Im not on enough test to garauntee I wont cry here :lol:


Mate, if you knew axactally how we both felt, you would feel humbled.

Not that you need that, but total respect mate.

Not to mention I like you, and I bet bro does too.

He is at the river jetskiing and I am stuck at home prepairing for the 4th of july.

Probably burn some of my fingers off due to lighting the fireworks...lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thats right - its our US brothers and sisters independance day today/tomorrow depending how your timezone falls.

Have a good one fellas!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RS2007 said:


> Thats right - its our US brothers and sisters independance day today/tomorrow depending how your timezone falls.
> 
> Have a good one fellas!


Oh my colonial brother I will follow your advice.

I am already almost there to the place I want to be.................


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

avril said:


>


Great t-shirt to go with a great physique :thumb:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

avril said:


>


You look a bit like Galanator there bro.

Joking aside - what a transformation, to where you sit today :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey i dont mind!!!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

You've come on leaps and bounds mate. The weight loss you have achieved is fantastic.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Imagine Avril sliding down your pole:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> You look a bit like Galanator there bro.
> 
> Joking aside - what a transformation, to where you sit today :thumb:


yeah i know mate,i'm amazing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Nitrolen said:


> Imagine Avril sliding down your pole:


he does...often lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

when my hubby saw this pic...he couldnt stop laughing at weemans cheeky childlike face...stuffed with his roll lol


----------

